# Have you and SO gone to an adult toy store together?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Maybe a couple questions on this general topic, and all questions and answers welcome, obviously. 

Have you gone together to an adult sex toy shop? Together is the key term.

Why would you go, or not go, or is it no concerns you already go time to time?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

We have a couple of times.

It is something we are getting for time together, so it seems like we should both have input on what we are doing. We have both gone separately as well, but it is better together.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

We have gone together, that usually works out best.
And it's a great discussion starter, walking around conspiring together.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Neither of us has ever been to one together or separately. I wouldn't know where to find one. There are some stores that appear to be sex stores, but I have no idea if they are sex toy stores, if that's different. I would never go into one. Just think of how many video cameras capture your picture and voice while you're there. Who needs that ammunition in the hands of a sex toy store owner?

We have never used toys, but it's something that piques my interest. I was thinking about starting a thread here for recommendations. Over the years, I've looked up things like wands and such, but I have no clue where to start, so I don't start. If and when I buy some, it will be done very anonymously, probably online.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Sfort said:


> Neither of us has ever been to one together or separately. I wouldn't know where to find one. There are some stores that appear to be sex stores, but I have no idea if they are sex toy stores, if that's different. I would never go into one. Just think of how many video cameras capture your picture and voice while you're there. Who needs that ammunition in the hands of a sex toy store owner?
> 
> We have never used toys, but it's something that piques my interest. I was thinking about starting a thread here for recommendations. Over the years, I've looked up things like wands and such, but I have no clue where to start, so I don't start. If and when I buy some, it will be done very anonymously, probably online.


Pretty sure the owner of the store wants to make money. There is nothing wrong with purchasing sex toys. 😂


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> Pretty sure the owner of the store wants to make money. There is nothing wrong with purchasing sex toys. 😂


Of course. Hopefully he sticks to making money by selling toys and not videos from his surveillance cameras.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Sfort said:


> Neither of us has ever been to one together or separately. I wouldn't know where to find one. There are some stores that appear to be sex stores, but I have no idea if they are sex toy stores, if that's different. I would never go into one. Just think of how many video cameras capture your picture and voice while you're there. Who needs that ammunition in the hands of a sex toy store owner?
> 
> We have never used toys, but it's something that piques my interest. I was thinking about starting a thread here for recommendations. Over the years, I've looked up things like wands and such, but I have no clue where to start, so I don't start. If and when I buy some, it will be done very anonymously, probably online.


You may be surprised at how big box store type some stores are. The larger stores that aren't in shady areas are the outlets I'm referring to.

The open discussions a ltr couple can have humorously and covertly walking together are great.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You may be surprised at how big box store type some stores are. The larger stores that aren't in shady areas are the outlets I'm referring to.
> 
> The open discussions a ltr couple can have humorously and covertly walking together are great.


Never having been in one, that's possible. I guess we could wear hats, sunglasses, and masks. Oh, wait. We're already wearing masks. For the people who think I'm being silly or overly paranoid, a lot depends on how well known you are in the community as well as the likelihood that a political opponent would salivate to have anything at all negative to use against you.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Together with my husband
Together with girlfriends 
Together with sister 
By myself, but that is mostly just to the lingerie section.

Anyone remember the adult toy parties , (Anne summers here in the UK) you could have at home with your girlfriends. Passing round the toys and clothing before filling in your secret order? They were fun back in the day.

These days it's easier to order online, than go into a sex store for toys


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

You can buy vibrators at CVS/Publix in Florida.

What are they going to do with with a video of you walking into a toy store? Why would you care if someone knew?

"Hey guys, I like to have fun sex with my wife and we both like to get off!" I will do a segment on the local news if you want.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Have you gone together to an adult sex toy shop? Together is the key term.


Yes... when we were teenagers and life was more fun. Half the fun was probably being somewhere we weren't supposed to be.


----------



## Absentminded (Aug 28, 2019)

My husband and I have been together a few times to pick out new things to try. It’s good fun and not something I’ve ever felt uncomfortable doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Have you gone together to an adult sex toy shop? Together is the key term.
> 
> Why would you go, or not go, or is it no concerns you already go time to time?


Yes my wife and I have gone together, to a few sex toy, adult book/video stores.

As to why, it has been to purchase pornographic publications. Plus on rarer occasion to purchase some lube, the odd sex-toy and other sex ephemera.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, we go occasionally. We've even taken my MIL and wife's adult children to a particularly fun store when we lived in FL.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Maybe a couple questions on this general topic, and all questions and answers welcome, obviously.
> 
> Have you gone together to an adult sex toy shop? Together is the key term.
> 
> Why would you go, or not go, or is it no concerns you already go time to time?


I would love to but it will not be happening.

I've been in a couple by myself and even brought a present home.

Mrs. Conan has her ideals and boundaries though and sex toys aren't included in them.😟


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Never. Neither alone or with my wife. Never saw the need for toys.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Nope. So far we're having too much fun exploring each other to feel a need for toys. Maybe that will change someday. I've never really been into them.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> Nope. So far we're having too much fun exploring each other to feel a need for toys. Maybe that will change someday. I've never really been into them.


It's more of a shoot, how does that work, fun time walk through, and open talk generating. 

We've only gone together, about three times in 36 yrs, bought two small vibrators. 

Some of those things are way out there. 

Now, I've always used improvised toys, every now and then, not all the time but I have a good imagination and sex is something I'm always thinking about it's kind of a known thing between us.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Absentminded said:


> My husband and I have been together a few times to pick out new things to try. It’s good fun and not something I’ve ever felt uncomfortable doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a fun, casual, very lighthearted day every time we've gone. I can't stress enough the ease of sexual communication when walking through the store.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

EveningThoughts said:


> Together with my husband
> Together with girlfriends
> Together with sister
> By myself, but that is mostly just to the lingerie section.
> ...


It's amazing what's on Amazon even!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## LukeDuke (Apr 23, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Maybe a couple questions on this general topic, and all questions and answers welcome, obviously.
> 
> Have you gone together to an adult sex toy shop? Together is the key term.
> 
> Why would you go, or not go, or is it no concerns you already go time to time?


 Yes we have. She like most women had a vibe when we met. We were/are quite open about our previous sexual experiences, what we like, what we want, our kinks and fetishes. 
That said we have visited adult stores. The 2 main chains here are pretty much like walmarts of adult items, they got it all. Sometimes we have gone for various vibes, other times toys, and other times costumes/clothing.
Why would we go together? Because we can communicate while there. She prefers certain sizes and shapes and even material her vibes and toys are made of. She caters to my roleplay kink, she browses the outfits, lingerie and costumes and learns what i prefer. And we learn WHY not just what we each prefer and like. That makes it easier to experiment and surprise each other.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Sfort said:


> Never having been in one, that's possible. I guess we could wear hats, sunglasses, and masks. Oh, wait. We're already wearing masks. For the people who think I'm being silly or overly paranoid, a lot depends on how well known you are in the community as well as the likelihood that a political opponent would salivate to have anything at all negative to use against you.


Are you in the bible belt or something? Are dild0s outlawed where you live? Instead of drug busts they beat your door down with a wooden cross and confiscate anything made of latex.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I would love to but it will not be happening.
> 
> I've been in a couple by myself and even brought a present home.
> 
> Mrs. Conan has her ideals and boundaries though and sex toys aren't included in them.😟


This surprises me. I thought I was too old to be surprised. 😂


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Torninhalf said:


> This surprises me. I thought I was too old to be surprised. 😂


What?😵


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> What?😵


I kinda thought toys would be in your wheelhouse. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Torninhalf said:


> I kinda thought toys would be in your wheelhouse. 🤷🏼‍♀️


I would be all over it but my Mrs. says she doesn't want to so thems the breaks.😭


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I would be all over it but my Mrs. says she doesn't want to so thems the breaks.😭


I’m with her on it. I never brought toys into my sexual play. Married 30 plus years. I like flesh. 😂


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

We've gone to them and picked up vibrators or dildos - we've picked up restraints. The use of these items kind of ebbs and flows. Ultimately fantasies exist primarily between the ears and are attended to by a willing lover. Sometimes the things in these places just make you laugh. 

Amazon Prime will send you a real-feel dildo by tomorrow if you order in the next 2 hours 34 minutes...


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Torninhalf said:


> I’m with her on it. I never brought toys into my sexual play. Married 30 plus years. I like flesh. 😂


That's my wife too. Except a few years ago she read an interview with the creators (husband and wife) of the Womanizer toy (they are German hence the cringe worthy name). She said get her one. I mail ordered. It was pretty amazing, turn on, place on clit, have orgasm in under 10 seconds. 

Back on topic, when there was traffic and we needed to an alternate route we'd pass a Romantic Depot. I always offered to stop so we could go in, she never accepted.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> That's my wife too. Except a few years ago she read an interview with the creators (husband and wife) of the Womanizer toy (they are German hence the cringe worthy name). She said get her one. I mail ordered. It was pretty amazing, turn on, place on clit, have orgasm in under 10 seconds.


Does she still use it and still have the same desire for it? The Premium version is $200. That's a lot to pay for something sight unseen.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Sfort said:


> Does she still use it and still have the same desire for it? The Premium version is $200. That's a lot to pay for something sight unseen.


No longer used. We're not really toy people to begin with and after the move only opened the toy box maybe 2 months ago to discover its proprietary charger didn't make the move. She wasn't clamoring to get a replacement. We found it possible, but not super easy, to use it with me holding it (in a comfortable position). She has said she ain't using it on herself with or without me in the room.

There are cheaper knock offs that maybe worth a try for vibrator haters (like my wife).


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> There are cheaper knock offs that maybe worth a try for vibrator haters (like my wife).


Why would she be a vibrator hater since it gives her an orgasm in 10 seconds?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I got toys for my wife just to be able to more easily get her off in different positions. They work well, she took to it like a duck in water.

I did pick up a Womanizer classic after seeing the reviews because if I was female I’d be mainlining that thing and burning it out. I think it’s going to take a couple drinks before my wife agrees to try it.

I bought a few different ones for her to try on me. Sadly they’re far inferior to the real thing.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Sfort said:


> Why would she be a vibrator hater since it gives her an orgasm in 10 seconds?


That's the whole point, it doesn't work like a classic vibrator (which she's not a fan of). IIRC, she said it was a sucking sensation.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> I bought a few different ones for her to try on me. Sadly they’re far inferior to the real thing.


Is there one that works well for a man?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Sfort said:


> Is there one that works well for a man?


I should have been specific that I mean ones not designed for the prostate. Not that I am opposed to my wife tapping the booty but I’m not actively seeking it out.

Most of the ones you can get have a lot of cleaning issues obviously. We tried the disposable single use stuff from Tenga. It’s ok and maybe worth trying once just to see.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> That's the whole point, it doesn't work like a classic vibrator (which she's not a fan of). IIRC, she said it was a sucking sensation.


So I'm confused. Does she still use the Womanizer?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Sfort said:


> So I'm confused. Does she still use the Womanizer?


No. But she liked it, as opposed to vibrators, but still prefers flesh.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It’s just never been the same since Toys R Us went outta business.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep, a bunch. My wife likes playing dress up, corsets, cuffs, light bondage stuff - nothing to crazy. Doesn't really care for vibrators or those kinds of toys. We have a wireless one I can control from my phone she'll play with once or maybe twice a year.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Marc878 said:


> It’s just never been the same since Toys R Us went outta business.


Geoffrey!!!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> Geoffrey!!!


😏


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It's more of a shoot, how does that work, fun time walk through, and open talk generating.
> 
> We've only gone together, about three times in 36 yrs, bought two small vibrators.
> 
> ...


I’m sure we’d find it a laugh riot. We have a long standing inside joke (stolen from Bill Burr’s comedy show) about dolls with surprised looks on their faces.

I know he’d use any toy on me that I asked him to but I am just so satisfied with where we are that I feel zero need for such things. My personal opinion is that they would take away some of the intimacy between us. For me, sex is about a connection and toys would ruin that for me. He, and hibody, and mind, have everything I need.

I think it’s great that you and your wife can enjoy it together!!!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we have been together in the WAY distant past.

We're more likely to shop separately; usually a form of a surprise to the other.

Toys are an occasional accompaniment for us, rather than a main feature.

And these days would be online shopping.

Recently I ordered a couple of standard costumes for kicks n giggles that are available most places, yet purchased through a store where I picked up additional less-standard items; and don't ask what, as I'm not divulging! It was the first time I had ordered through this particular store and did wonder (split-second hesitation) whether the store's name/brand would be all over the box but decided to get over it and shifted to thinking, 'who cares!' However, it arrived without any branding.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

notmyjamie said:


> We have a long standing inside joke (stone from Bill Burr’s comedy show) about dolls with surprised looks on their faces.


I LOVE Bill Burr...frickn hilarious and savvy. I don't remember this bit though. I'll need to look it up!


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

Sfort said:


> Never having been in one, that's possible. I guess we could wear hats, sunglasses, and masks. Oh, wait. We're already wearing masks. For the people who think I'm being silly or overly paranoid, a lot depends on how well known you are in the community as well as the likelihood that a political opponent would salivate to have anything at all negative to use against you.


I have thought about being seen too. 

I plan to drive to one far away stop for lunch lunch and uber to the store. Can make the secrecy of it a binding experience. 

We are going to go to a nearby motel and have a sex fest armed with our new toys.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Only a time or two, she was super uncomfortable and since has refused to go again even when we're out of town. The purpose for going was to buy some super sexy lingerie and maybe a toy of her choosing but we bought nothing. I still suggest it when traveling but she won't go.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes, we have been to several, especially when we travel to places like Las Vegas or New Orleans. We go for entertainment. We laugh together about some of the toys with her saying 'there is no way I'd use that' or 'that might be fun.' We buy some things along the way, some toys and some games. We don't go into video booths, but other than that, we have a good time.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I haven't been to one. I don't know if my husband has been to one! Now I have to ask! LoL!

I've looked online and have been invited to sex toy parties. I remember once another party guest was explaining almost every toy on display like it was a piece of furniture, my friend and I were laughing our a**es off! One of the same parties included pole dancing lessons, I couldn't have sex the next day thanks to the muscle pain from trying to twirl around the pole! Holy cow! That's a serious workout!

My husband and I have talked about getting something, but we really don't feel the need to get one. We'll see in a few years.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

We haven't. My wife would never go.



peterrabbit said:


> Only a time or two, she was super uncomfortable and since has refused to go again even when we're out of town. The purpose for going was to buy some super sexy lingerie and maybe a toy of her choosing but we bought nothing. I still suggest it when traveling but she won't go.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


Sounds familiar. We've never been as my wife won't go.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Sfort said:


> Never having been in one, that's possible. I guess we could wear hats, sunglasses, and masks. Oh, wait. We're already wearing masks. For the people who think I'm being silly or overly paranoid, a lot depends on how well known you are in the community as well as the likelihood that a political opponent would salivate to have anything at all negative to use against you.


Kind of depends on which store you went into as well. Adam and Eve stores are very upscale and nice. And as @Ragnar Ragnasson some are very box store like and open, not sleezy. So go into one of them and then turn it on your opponent as being a closed minded busy body who wants to control what other people do in the privacy of their homes.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Maybe a couple questions on this general topic, and all questions and answers welcome, obviously.
> 
> Have you gone together to an adult sex toy shop? Together is the key term.
> 
> Why would you go, or not go, or is it no concerns you already go time to time?


We've been before, in pretty much every combination of the spouses as is possible. We don't go often, as we can typically get better quality from some specialized dealers, plus we're good at adapting other things to our purposes.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

maquiscat said:


> Kind of depends on which store you went into as well. Adam and Eve stores are very upscale and nice. And as @Ragnar Ragnasson some are very box store like and open, not sleezy. So go into one of them and then turn it on your opponent as being a closed minded busy body who wants to control what other people do in the privacy of their homes.


He has a career and position in his community that could make openly flaunting his sexuality embarrassing and he could lose credibility. It's silly (of his opponents), but an effective weapon against a man in his position, surely.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Marc878 said:


> It’s just never been the same since Toys R Us went outta business.


Someone's been playing the "Can You Pervert It?" game......


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> He has a career and position in his community that could make openly flaunting his sexuality embarrassing and he could lose credibility. It's silly (of his opponents), but an effective weapon against a man in his position, surely.


Not addressing his specific circumstances, but a lot would depend upon how you react and your target constituents. I don't flaunt my lifestyles, but I don't hide them either. And any who have tried to make a deal of it, I turn it around as they are way too interested in what I do in private and so unfocused on what they are supposed to be doing. Granted I'm not doing public office either.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

maquiscat said:


> Not addressing his specific circumstances, but a lot would depend upon how you react and your target constituents. I don't flaunt my lifestyles, but I don't hide them either. And any who have tried to make a deal of it, I turn it around as they are way too interested in what I do in private and so unfocused on what they are supposed to be doing. Granted I'm not doing public office either.


TRUE...but let's not forget that you are inordinately courageous...which is admirable (at least, I admire it!), but many/most people are NOT that open and brave!!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Have you gone together to an adult sex toy shop? Together is the key term.
> 
> Why would you go, or not go, or is it no concerns you already go time to time?


I've been by myself, with my friends, my aunt, and my husband. We have a few within driving distance that are nice and usually have what we're looking for in stock. If it's something in demand or very high end I'll usually have to order online from another source. I try to buy local first, though!



Sfort said:


> Just think of how many video cameras capture your picture and voice while you're there. Who needs that ammunition in the hands of a sex toy store owner?


No one cares. Really. Even for a public figure, no one cares. Well, for married politicians, some might care if they are in the sex toy store while accompanied by a same gender prostitute ...maybe. But other than that no one cares.



maquiscat said:


> We don't go often, as we can typically get better quality from some specialized dealers, plus we're good at adapting other things to our purposes.


"Dom Depot". Seriously, big box home store is the best place to go. Ropes, paracord, pulleys, and so much more that can be used to make custom restraints, swings, and toys.


----------



## Cooking4fun (Apr 9, 2017)

Just don’t forget the Amazon search history. Especially if you have children whom share your account. ☺


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

MJJEAN said:


> "Dom Depot". Seriously, big box home store is the best place to go. Ropes, paracord, pulleys, and so much more that can be used to make custom restraints, swings, and toys.


Yeppers. Although the trim cord you can get for upholstery can be a lot of fun as well. We've also adopted the paraffin spas like you can get at Wal-Mart for play as well (not to mention that the heat holding capacity is great on your back and shoulders for sore muscles). TENS units from pharmacies (also great in their normal capacity). Some of the special accessories have to be specially sourced though. Not all, but most.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

There are about 5 or 6 of them around here. They are mostly up scale and friendly except for one of them which has a slightly shady feel. While oddly enough we have never been together we do each have our share of toys.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

MJJEAN said:


> I've been by myself, with my friends, my aunt, and my husband. We have a few within driving distance that are nice and usually have what we're looking for in stock. If it's something in demand or very high end I'll usually have to order online from another source. I try to buy local first, though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would debare against the idea that no one cares. I used to work for state government and I and a colleague went to Hooters for lunch one day and parked the state vehicles in the parking lot. By the time I got back to my office, there were two citizen complaints already and my boss firmly let me know never to go eat there in my state car again.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmmm. I was totally neglecting the selection of outfits and oils/lubricants in my earlier assessment.

Mrs. Conan absolutely is into spicy outfits and special oils and lubricants.

We surprise each other in those cases.

I've brought home some oils she really liked and she has met me at the door in Bat Girl underwear and let's just say, they had the desired effect.

In our universe, Superman and Batgirl have it going on.😉


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> In our universe, Superman and Batgirl have it going on.😉


Approved!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I would debare against the idea that no one cares. I used to work for state government and I and a colleague went to Hooters for lunch one day and parked the state vehicles in the parking lot. By the time I got back to my office, there were two citizen complaints already and my boss firmly let me know never to go eat there in my state car again.


It's not that anyone cares a state employee goes to Hooters. What they do care about is the appearance of state employees going to ogle boobies during work hours when they are presumably on the clock and presumably spending state money on an expense account.

Hell, most people don't care if a state employee or politician has an escort service on speed dial as long as they never have reason to believe said politician or employee did it on taxpayer time with taxpayer dollars.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MJJEAN said:


> It's not that anyone cares a state employee goes to Hooters. What they do care about is the appearance of state employees going to ogle boobies during work hours when they are presumably on the clock and presumably spending state money on an expense account.
> 
> Hell, most people don't care if a state employee or politician has an escort service on speed dial as long as they never have reason to believe said politician or employee did it on taxpayer time with taxpayer dollars.


Nowadays, since it seems politicians' careers are regularly surviving penis exposure and peen pics sent, it seems less an issue. But I do see both sides, being an older person.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> It's not that anyone cares a state employee goes to Hooters. What they do care about is the appearance of state employees going to ogle boobies during work hours when they are presumably on the clock and presumably spending state money on an expense account.
> 
> Hell, most people don't care if a state employee or politician has an escort service on speed dial as long as they never have reason to believe said politician or employee did it on taxpayer time with taxpayer dollars.


Not so!

Political opponents hire professional investigators, operatives and researchers to find dirt on others. 
It is called OP-Research.

And, this is common practice!

Finding one of their 'targets' inside, or coming out of a sex supply store and photographing them would be a huge win to then use against them.

Mostly, to use against Republicans. 

Photos such as these, of Democrats, are often career boosters for them, in the eyes of their close-by constituents.

This, in local elections, not for state wide elections for Congress, the Senate, or Presidency, or of Presidential appointees, where a general populace might take issue with this sort of thing.

Remember, with the picture comes the story, the innuendos, the lying, spinning and maligning by the media.

Politicians need to be squeaky clean. Many fail to be this way.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> Political opponents hire professional investigators, operatives and researchers to find dirt on others.
> It is called OP-Research.


Course they do. Thing is, no once cares if some politician goes adult toy shipping provided they aren't doing it with someone other than their spouse. And even then the salacious bit would be the affair, not the sex toy store trip.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Perhaps a little over compensating...it some elections some districts, being seen going into such a store with their spouse may help their positions 😂😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## JasmineFroberg (May 3, 2021)

We enter sex shop one time. Because we decided that we're going to spice up our sex life so we thought of buying sex toy's in sex shop. But for some reason we got embarrassed looking to each other. I don't know why. So we exit laughing and not buying anything. Hehehe. Thankfully now a day's sex toy is available online so we bought ours's through Eroti online.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

These days I would imagine most folks shop online together. 

When shopping in stores decades ago I always found it awkward in the checkout line that all battery-powered items have to go through a quality control test before completing the purchase. As in the lady running the check out unpacks whatever vibrating toy you got, powers it up to make sure it works, and then places it vibrating in your hands to ask, "if that going to be OK for you?" I can only imagine a couple going through the checkout where the couple gets to do the quality control check together.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Used to pop into Anne Summers with my ex husband a lot for sexy underwear, costumes, toys, lotions. Also have had a few Anne Summers parties with group of girl mates which were hilarious and wild haha. Think I ended up with most of their vibrator/toy collection. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Last time we were in one mid April. My 52 yr old wife walked over to me and gave me that look and sly little grin and said, "Will you buy me a toy, Daddy....please.," We found a toy all right.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Used to pop into Anne Summers with my ex husband a lot for sexy underwear, costumes, toys, lotions. Also have had a few Anne Summers parties with group of girl mates which were hilarious and wild haha. Think I ended up with most of their vibrator/toy collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Where are there Anne Summers stores? Of course I didn't know there were actual Adam and Eve stores until I visited my daughter in NC,


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> Where are there Anne Summers stores? Of course I didn't know there were actual Adam and Eve stores until I visited my daughter in NC,


The Anne Summers are in the UK. Not sure if in other countries but you can Google their website. You can also purchase their stuff online. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

badsanta said:


> These days I would imagine most folks shop online together.
> 
> When shopping in stores decades ago I always found it awkward in the checkout line that all battery-powered items have to go through a quality control test before completing the purchase. As in the lady running the check out unpacks whatever vibrating toy you got, powers it up to make sure it works, and then places it vibrating in your hands to ask, "if that going to be OK for you?" I can only imagine a couple going through the checkout where the couple gets to do the quality control check together.


There is a big difference in feel and firmness between items that look the same. Best to know before you buy.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> The Anne Summers are in the UK. Not sure if in other countries but you can Google their website. You can also purchase their stuff online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I had heard of them, but not much more than that. I might check them out if we ever decide to make another purchase. Thanks


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

that would be asking a lot. a lot of people would be too embarrassed.
try one of those online sex aid shops, like adam and eve.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sure, why not. We have gone to adult stores three or four times over the years. A fun couples outing. Sometimes we buy things. Found our fave little bullet vibe a few years ago. So good. Then it died, so we bought two more of the same on-line. Seven speeds. Lotsa fun.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Maybe a couple questions on this general topic, and all questions and answers welcome, obviously.
> 
> Have you gone together to an adult sex toy shop? Together is the key term.


We have not. Next date: planned.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes, and it was interesting to say the least.


----------

